# Brake Vibration TSB Number?



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

Has anyone who's experienced the brake vibrations taken note of the TSB number when they were in at the dealership.
We took delivery of our Routan yesterday and of course, we have the brake vibrations as well. I'm going to drive it for the weekend and see if it clears itself up, but if not I want them to replace the rotors and pads.
Is there a TSB number out there on this?
Thanks


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes, there is a TSB but I don't know what it is. I was told when I got mine fixed by the service manager. Also, after having the front rotors turned, then replaced; it was 90% better but there was still some vibration. Took it back Monday and they turned the rears. Now it feels like it should. Glad I kept on 'em. Almost didn't go back because "it's not that noticeable" but it was to me, and now it's all good.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (BlackVanRoutan)*

so you had to do the rears as well?
Were you getting a noticeable vibration at both low and high speed braking or mostly low braking speeds?
I also talked to the dealer and he agreed to replace and not turn them should they not "break in" over the weekend, but I never even considered the rear brakes as being part of the cause.


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (GTI-2007)*

Going through the same thing with my Routan that we picked up on Wednesday. Just seems like the rotors are warped or something. Sitting too long on the lot or at port?? Going to do pretty much the same as you, just keep driving for the next few days and if the issue persists, call the dealer and see what they will do for us. Sounds like a rather widespread problem from reading the posts in this forum.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (routancan)*

just got in a crash tonight, I didn't have rotor vibration but the ABS didn't kick in for at least a second if not more, the van slid for a good 30+ft before the ABS kicked in and "unlocked" the wheels








I wonder about those brakes now ....
Routan: 1
Miata: 0


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

oh no, that sucks!! big bump?
I too find the brakes take "longer" to engage and seem less responsive. I'm going to have this dealt with after the long weekend.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (GTI-2007)*

Need a new hood (even though the Miata is low, the grille got pushed up into the hood and crumpled it







) new grille new lower grille new bumper cover and new foam piece behind the bumper cover. The Miata I am guessing is totaled
I'm going to drive it again soon and test the ABS, if it doesn't perform as I am used to, I'm calling NHTSA


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

Well back to the dealer for me after the long weekend, annoying vibration at 100 kmph on the highway, and after a 500k round trip overnight the brakes still pulsate at a ridiculous level. When I look between the wheel spokes at the rotors, you can actually see where the pads on each corner had laminated to the rotors from sitting so long! Not to mention you can see the pads themselves are now wearing unevenly


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

Hope no one was hurt in the accident. I am sure we will "test" out the ABS through the winter up here in Canada. Just hope it performs as it should.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (routancan)*

Update...
After roughly 500 miles put on the Routan this weekend, it would seem that the vibration has all but disappeared now. There is a little vibration at 100kms per hour that disappears when you are over or under which might be the result of tire balancing. Also a tiny pull which could be alignment related, but the brakes seem fine and looking at the rotors, they are wearing evenly. 
Go figure, dealer was right it cured itself.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (GTI-2007)*

Hope that problems stays that way for you. My brake grinding and pulsation seemed to go away with 1000 or so mileage as well. However, never completely and progressively worsened to require servicing. Keep your sensories on it.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (Whataguy)*

I will. I still have my concerns seeing how the pads were laminated to the rotors and the initial wearing. Looks good for now, but I did have it noted in my service file for down the road.


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (GTI-2007)*

Good to know that your Routan "cured" itself. Just went past 500 km on the odometer and I think that the vibration has lessened somewhat as well. Slight pull to the right when coming to a stop, but not overly concerning at this point. Will stay on top of this and monitor as the km's pile up. 
Otherwise, a good lookin and driving machine.


----------



## BlackVanRoutan (Aug 2, 2009)

I waited about 400 miles on mine but there was no change, which is when I took it in. After they replaced the fronts, it was much better, but there was still a noticeable pulsation. That's when they decided to resurface the rears. Now it's smooth and quiet, although I'm wondering for how long...


----------



## LtJGMLD (Aug 27, 2008)

I have 5,000 miles on mine already, but vibration still exist after changing rotors and pads.


----------

